# Locating Progressive Assets



## mmhauls (Sep 22, 2016)

Does anyone know anything about Progressive Assets LLC in Scottsdale AZ? 
There's little or no truthful information about them that I've been able to find. Anything would be helpful. Thanks, Mary


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

http://www.preservationtalk.com/showthread.php?t=9753


----------



## Patsmovin (Sep 26, 2016)

I'm as curious as you are with progressive assets. I'm very concerned actually and would love to talk to someone that is also having concerns . I been dealing with a Nicole Hines with progressive assets . Please feel free to reach out to me 9207070398 .


----------



## MKM Landscaping (Sep 27, 2012)

Patsmovin said:


> I'm as curious as you are with progressive assets. I'm very concerned actually and would love to talk to someone that is also having concerns . I been dealing with a Nicole Hines with progressive assets . Please feel free to reach out to me 9207070398 .


Read the threads, read the threads, now you all just getting lazy about these new companies popping up each month.. They are getting from work someone who is getting work who is getting work. Imagine the possibilities :vs_closedeyes::vs_closedeyes::vs_closedeyes:


----------



## Patsmovin (Sep 26, 2016)

I get that and that is totally fine but certain companies don't pay is this one of those companies does anyone have specific experience with Progressive assets


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Patsmovin said:


> I get that and that is totally fine but certain companies don't pay is this one of those companies does anyone have specific experience with Progressive assets



Every company doesn't pay it's only a matter of time.


----------



## EndBolerFraud (Oct 24, 2016)

*Boler Family Scam*

Progressive assets is owned by Markeese Boler. His father is Ed Boler and his mother is Tanesha Boler. They have been running this scam ACROSS THE COUNTRY for years. Ed Boler was previously convicted of mortgage fraud, racketeering, and theft by swindle in MN in 2009. See attached. The companies they are doing business under using Markeese's and Tanesha's names since Ed can not use his for obvious reasons: 

DPS
D'Angel Property Services
Safe Armor Property Specialists
Progressive Assets
Valley Waste Management and Property Services
New Life Solutions Home Services
The Grub Guyz
TE Logistics Transportation Corp
PHX Logistics Transportation Corp
Lavish Beauty Corp
Possibly affiliated with TRUASSETS or Ed just plagiarized their forms and was too dumb to change the meta data of the document showing it was created by TRUASSETS.

If you have been victimized by these people, please file a complaint with the AZ Attorney General as their companies are regulated by AZ. Here is the link: https://www.azag.gov/complaints/consumer

Because of this company, we are no longer in the property preservation business and we will not let these people destroy anyone else's company.

Email us for Ed's history, the file is too large to attach to this post...his son Markeese is following in his father's despicable footsteps by taking advantage of those of us busting our asses for a living.

[email protected]


----------



## cathym (Oct 24, 2016)

*Progressive Asset Services*

Somebody was asking about this company??? 
I am a former employee. A successful one and the first contact that the vendors come in touch with. 
I was hired and after I believed to prove myself, I then asked for a more flexible schedule, which would mostly coincide with the vendors anyway. You all work from 9-5, we should be able to work around your schedule. I never got an answer and I was locked out of their system. Nicole Hines told me that I was indeed getting new hours and HR will be contacting me. Not only this, but I have not been paid from day 1. They pay every 2 weeks and I kept getting lies and excuses. "The check is in the Mail", if you haven't heard that one before. I am working with my attorney to see if I could at least get paid and then I will work to further sue them. If they do this to an employee, people they will do this to YOU. Stay away from this company. Feel free to contact me 480-217-3007. My name is Cathy Pedersen from Scottsdale Arizona.


----------



## EndBolerFraud (Oct 24, 2016)

Thank you for sharing this Cathy! I have posted ads in other places to try to find other victims. We know they are out there. Please take the time to fill out a complaint at the AZ Attorney General's page. We need to get as much attention on this fraud as possible so these thieves are brought up on criminal charges.


----------



## DarrenTurnerPreservation (Oct 28, 2016)

My company has been working For Progressive for a lil over 4 months now in NY. In the beginning, our check came 3 weeks late but since then we haven't had any issues. As long as you provide quality work and submit work on time, most companies will pay with no problem.


----------



## EndBolerFraud (Oct 24, 2016)

There are property preservation companies in your local area with the same company name. Is the Progressive you are working for located in AZ?


----------



## DarrenTurnerPreservation (Oct 28, 2016)

My vendor coordinator is in Scottsdale,AZ.


----------



## mmhauls (Sep 22, 2016)

Wow! Of all the people who have responded, you're the first one who has actually gotten paid by these people. I don't know what you could've done differently, but whatever it was, all the power to you. I've been in this business for over 6 years now. I do quality work and then some, as I'm sure some of the others who have contacted me do the same. You're a lucky guy. Keep up the good work.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

DarrenTurnerPreservation said:


> My company has been working For Progressive for a lil over 4 months now in NY. In the beginning, our check came 3 weeks late but since then we haven't had any issues. As long as you provide quality work and submit work on time, most companies will pay with no problem.


Gotta write that down - Quality work + submit on time = pay with no problem. Got it :thumbsup:
You don't happen to have a magic formula for "no frivolous back-charges" do you?


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> Gotta write that down - Quality work + submit on time = pay with no problem. Got it :thumbsup:
> You don't happen to have a magic formula for "no frivolous back-charges" do you?


PLEASE PLEASE I hope this guy remains a member here. I want to see how he feels in a year. :vs_OMG:


----------



## EndBolerFraud (Oct 24, 2016)

I'm glad a few others replied to the "advice" for doing quality work- truly insulting. Do you read? This company owes 2 of us on this thread over $15,000. And many others have been scammed by the same people. Not as a result of crappy work but rather being taken advantage of by unethical swindlers. But by all means, come on back here when you don't get paid and we will tell you how to go about reporting the fraud. Because it is only a matter of time. The Bolers' property preservation businesses have already lost one BIG contract. Their cash flow is going to dry up in this industry.

Best of luck to you with your "quality work" LOL


----------



## GluchmanHomeServices (Dec 11, 2016)

I'm just going to leave this right here


----------



## Patsmovin (Sep 26, 2016)

These guys are worse then the waste on the bottom of your shoes. How any of these people are not behind bars is a bewilderment to me! My crew and I cleaned out the most disgusting filth one could ever imagine to the tune of $2500 worth and never seen a dime. followed all the guidelines and nothing. We reached out to VRM who works with VA loans and inturns contracts many jobs out to these scumbags. Thought we were getting somewhere and then things went dry. These people need to go to jail and go to hell! I want my F'n money!


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Patsmovin said:


> These guys are worse then the waste on the bottom of your shoes. How any of these people are not behind bars is a bewilderment to me! My crew and I cleaned out the most disgusting filth one could ever imagine to the tune of $2500 worth and never seen a dime. followed all the guidelines and nothing. We reached out to VRM who works with VA loans and inturns contracts many jobs out to these scumbags. Thought we were getting somewhere and then things went dry. These people need to go to jail and go to hell! I want my F'n money!


Contact VRM's client you will get your phone ringing pretty quickly. Also to save on your own personal lawyer fees use the state's attorney general to pursue the fraud.


----------



## Atlasfieldservices (Dec 22, 2016)

*Progressive Assets Inc (Arizona)*

I would not recommend working with this organization. Sadly we were dooped by them and are out expenses. We did several work orders outside of our coverage area as a favor and were never paid. We have made several attempts to collect and cannot contact anyone within the organization. They do not respond to emails or calls. We have had to file complaints against them. Sadly I am finding that the company as a whole may be fraudulent. Our industry has enough negativity surrounding us and with so much scrutiny it is a shame that companies like this still exists. 

Not someone I will ever do business with.


----------

